# ISO Gluten-free bread recipe



## baking fool (Sep 22, 2006)

now that i know what iso stands for does anyone know a good gluten-free bread recipe? i'm sure there are plenty of recipes on the internet but they can't all be good.   does anyone have a good one, maybe with rice flour?


----------



## grumblebee (Sep 22, 2006)

I've never tried these, but they are posted on the celiac website so they are probably worth trying: 

http://www.celiac.com/st_main.html?p_catid=41

Also you could try experimenting with different gluten-free flours such as garbanzo (chickpea), rice, almond, etc.


----------



## YT2095 (Sep 23, 2006)

you Can buy glutten free flour, but check the package first as you may need to buy Xanthan gum to replace the glutten, its always handy to have a little jar of xanthan gum in the kitchen anyway


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 23, 2006)

YT2095, you must be lucky to find Xanthan gum in a store in the UK.  Over here, I've never seen the stuff, except as an ingredient listed on the package.  I've got a few things I'd like to try with Xanthan gum, as it's a good stabilizer.


----------



## baking fool (Sep 24, 2006)

looks like i've got a few options i can try. thx everybody


----------



## baking fool (Sep 24, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> you Can buy glutten free flour, but check the package first as you may need to buy Xanthan gum to replace the glutten, its always handy to have a little jar of xanthan gum in the kitchen anyway


 
if i do that would i be able to use the same amt of flour? i wouldn't think so... what would change when using gluten-free stuff (baking time/temp etc)?


----------

